# Shih-tzu due to whelp in two weeks



## spiritwolf46 (May 21, 2007)

She started rolling around right in front of me and it was in a pile of burs that my father in law had cut a stacked while we were away. Needless to say she is a matted mess! We have gotten most of the burs out, but what should we do for her mats? We have tried to cut at them, and have gotten most, but some are to the skin. She has very long hair.

We have a WONDERFUL groomer, but I am fraid that this is too close to her due date to put her through that. <She gets nervous, while our male LOVES to be groomed>.

Any help that you all may want to share?

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

You could maybe give her a calmative tablet or a safe sedative and then have her shaved? I can't think of anything else, but good luck! >^^;<


----------



## spiritwolf46 (May 21, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> You could maybe give her a calmative tablet or a safe sedative and then have her shaved? I can't think of anything else, but good luck! >^^;<



Thanks for the tip Cheetah! I can't think of anything either. Other than taking the father in law out back and giving him 10 whips with a noodle. lol

Thanks again!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

PLEASE don't give a pregnant bitch any kind of sedative. 

Buy a dematting product. I use EQyss's The Survivor. There's also The Stuff, or Cowboy Magic. Or, go to Sally's and buy a bottle of Pink Lotion (for African American hair). Pour into the palm of your hand, rub your hands together, and then go over the dog's hair from the root out, saturating the hair. Use a steel comb to separate, and comb the matt out, starting at the end of the matt, and working down to the root. A slicker brush may proove helpful here as well.

I have Standard Poodles with full ankle bracelets. When they get burrs, I use the dematting product, then the slicker brush. They come right out.

BTW, to help keep her from getting her tail a mess during whelping, get some vetwrap to wrap the base area. It really helps. Make sure it's not too tight.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i wouldnt ever give a dog close to giving birth seditives, 

mt lhasa gets full of burs all the time i pull them apart and brush out which wont cause mats to form so i guess tha matts have been there for little while i would just leave it till ur dog has had pups and wait it out and then take her to the groomers and have her shaved off and start the coat again, at least u wont put the pups at risk this way


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I certainly would not give her any type of medication, especially a sedative. These have resideu effect and later in labor it could make the signs of labor less obvious. 
If she stresses with a groom, maybe you could make an appointment- you hold her and have them shave her tummy. Then leave.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

That's why I said "safe." The calmative tablets I have are nothing more than herbs that naturally calm the dog. No chemicals or anything like that.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I would not give mine even an asprin, one never knows now when pups can easily be slipped. Best to contact the vet for advice then you can rest asure it is most safe at least from his/her point of view.


----------



## spiritwolf46 (May 21, 2007)

Thank you ALL so very much! I got a lot of good advice. I will be in touch to let you know what the out come is.

Thanks again!!!

Well gang,

My husband decided to get the clippers out himself and clip her. She is not in any stress and laid there licking us to death. She looks like a chopped up monkey, but it will be fine until she whelps and we can get her to the groomer when the pups are old enough.

Thank you all so very much. I got some VERY good advice on here and will get some supplies if this happens again.  

Take care all and have a GREAT DAY!


----------

